
Sony is making the same mistake that hobbled Microsoft and almost killed Xbox - Tuldok
https://www.businessinsider.com/sony-playstation-4-xbox-one-mistakes-2019-1
======
RickSanchez2600
If the Steam Machines come out with Windows 10 on them, they can beat the XBox
and Playstation units with the unlimited library of games for Windows. I think
SteamOS is not ready for prime time yet.

The PC Master Race has an advantage with Windows 10 and a gaming PC being
upgradable. Valve's Steam really delivers the video games and has sales as
well. I don't think that can be beat.

Video game consoles use PC technology now like AMD or Intel processors, etc.

You'll never see an AmigaBox or AmigaStation because they lag behind in
technology, but the Amiga plays classic games alright. The Armiga does that
just fine: [https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/armiga-amiga-emulator-
giveaway...](https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/armiga-amiga-emulator-giveaway/)

So don't forget about the competition out there, I heard rumors that even Sega
wants to make a new console. The old retro video game systems like Armiga and
that new Atari box will compete as well, unless the XBox and Playstation
emulate the retro games as well.

~~~
crtasm
Are any companies planning to release new steam machines? I believe I read
none of them sold well enough to warrant new models.

~~~
orionblastar
I think people would rather want a gaming PC than a Steam Machine.

------
orionblastar
Hard to say. Xbox has the Xbox live network you have to subscribe to for
muliplayer. Playstation network is optional and sometimes gives free games.

500 bucks is too much if they can get it under 400 it will sell more and they
make the difference up in selling games.

~~~
crtasm
Multiplayer on PS4 requires paid subscription too. Both platforms give you
'free' games each month (with only the previous gen games on xbox still
playable if your subscription lapses)

~~~
orionblastar
Thank you for correcting me. I haven't used a PS4 yet. I don't think people
should pay for multiplayer over the Internet but I guess it is their business
model?

------
t0mbstone
For your convenience: [https://outline.com/TPMZcB](https://outline.com/TPMZcB)

------
TheAceOfHearts
This sentence is basically a tl;dr:

> Sony trying to convert its very popular gaming service into an
> "entertainment" service demonstrates a lack of understanding about why
> people love PlayStation. It handles gaming very well, and attempts to
> broaden that are likely to be balked at by its most loyal users.

It seems like everyone is trying to become a platform that locks you in these
days. You'd think that Sony's terrible history with security would keep people
away, but that doesn't appear to be the case. I'm not sure if I agree with the
author's conclusion; while I'm personally a fan of compartmentalizing
everything, I'm not sure if others share my enthusiasm. For example, I'm quite
happy with my Nintendo Switch since I only use it for gaming, but I've had
friends express their displeasure at the general lack of apps (e.g. web
browser, Netflix, Hulu, etc.). My guess is that we have different perceptions,
i.e. gaming device vs multimedia device.

------
skocnytx
This article said absolutely nothing. It was a nice history lesson though.

